# Keighley Folk



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi 
Any Keighley folk living in Dubai


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Hi
> Any Keighley folk living in Dubai


Hi 
we are from Skipton we have just moved to Dubai, living in Jumeriah Village Triangle would be good to know people from our old stomping ground 

get in touch Ian and Bev


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

windsofchange said:


> Hi
> we are from Skipton we have just moved to Dubai, living in Jumeriah Village Triangle would be good to know people from our old stomping ground
> 
> get in touch Ian and Bev


I have just moved out here 6 weeks ago, as a Production Manager my wife Sue and daughter Georgina join me on Sunday i am based in Dubai Marina


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Skiptonites*



AndySueGeorgina said:


> I have just moved out here 6 weeks ago, as a Production Manager my wife Sue and daughter Georgina join me on Sunday i am based in Dubai Marina


Hi Andy
i have also just arrived so to speak 6th June , iam International Sales Manager for the Middle East , my company are based in the Uk and asked me to move out here, i came out in January with my wife for a month to see what it is like, she has had to go back to the UK but coming out in about 3 weeks time.I used to work in Keighley as a service engineer at British Gas on Bradford Rd ,i think its all closed down now i left in 1990, 
if you fancy a pint sometime let me know ,Bonningtons Hotel over in JLT oposite Dubai Marina have a good Irish bar downstairs do a good pint, i hope all is going well as moving to Dubai can be hard work with all the paperwork and things, 
thanks for coming back with a reply i was Skyping home tonight and telling Bev about the yorkshire locals out here,

regards Ian and Bev


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

A pint would be good Ian as ive been dry since my leaving do 6 weeks ago

Everythings going ok, your right about the paperwork, nightmare but almost there now, just need Georginas Birth Certificate and our Marriage Certificate Attestting and then we should be done, oh and liquer licence.

It is fanatstic though, i love it so far, abeit a bit on the warm side !!

Andrew


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Skipton Folk*

Hi Andrew
iam free tonight if you fancy going over to Bonningtons in JLT behind Almas towers the tall building with the spike on top, i will have to check what time they are open with it being Ramadan,
Bev is attesting all our documents in the UK at the moment iam using a public Notary in Leeds who is doing it all for us sending the documents down to London and then returning them back to us at home if you are suck on anything can give you details of them.
if you fancy a pint could get a taxi over about 8.00pm say meet up at exit of Dubai Marina metro station, at the Marina side 
let me know they do do a great pint and guinness

Ian


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Skiptonfolk*

Andrew
forgot to mention the pub is under Bonningtons hotel its an irish bar called McGettingans its a big expat haunt and is a sports type bar , it gets very busy late on an evening great atmosphere

let me know if you fancy a pint later


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

windsofchange said:


> Andrew
> forgot to mention the pub is under Bonningtons hotel its an irish bar called McGettingans its a big expat haunt and is a sports type bar , it gets very busy late on an evening great atmosphere
> 
> let me know if you fancy a pint later


Hi Ian,

Sounds good, ill be at the Metro entrance at 8.00 

Andrew


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Sounds good, ill be at the Metro entrance at 8.00
> 
> Andrew


Ian, i cant make it tonight, which is not good, because im the same as you, all work and no play, can taste the ale now aswell
I have to go to Abu Dhabi to a Waterpark we are doing to see the clients and also have something to eat

Sorry Ian im not amused, very difficult to meet people over here, i was told people dont really take you into there "inner circle" and invest the time in you because people come and go all the time 

I will be in touch and re- arrange, need to get out 

Andrew


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Skiptonites*

Andrew
no problems, iam free most evenings, give me a shout anytime during the week if you fancy a beer, 
hope all goes well with your paperwork stuff and your family coming over as well,be good to meet up with you all 

regards Ian and Bev in 3 weeks i hope!!


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi currently living just outside Skipton with my husband to be and moving to Dubai this summer!! Be nice to be around other Yorkshire folk!

H


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*skiptonites*

Hi H
I have been chatting to Andrew from Keighley, iam from Skipton born and bred, lived in Cononley much of my life , came out here in June my wife will be out in about 3 weeks time, i lived on a narrowboat at niffney before meeting my wife we still have the boat at Skipton, good to know local people are close by we are on Jumeriah village triangle not far from marina area, have to have a yorkshire meet up with everyone for a beer

regards Ian and Bev


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

windsofchange said:


> Hi H
> I have been chatting to Andrew from Keighley, iam from Skipton born and bred, lived in Cononley much of my life , came out here in June my wife will be out in about 3 weeks time, i lived on a narrowboat at niffney before meeting my wife we still have the boat at Skipton, good to know local people are close by we are on Jumeriah village triangle not far from marina area, have to have a yorkshire meet up with everyone for a beer
> 
> regards Ian and Bev


Dubai won't know whats hit it with all these Yorkshire folk! HaHa! 

I've got a job teaching at one of the GEMS schools and my husband to be (who is from the wrong side...Lancashire! haha! ) will be looking for work when he gets out there. 

Will defiantly need to arrange some Yorkshire beers! 

H


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Ian and Bev Skipton*

Hi Helen
Bev and i had to get married, i moved out here on the 6th June then flew back home 23rd June to get married so i could sponser Bev and she could come over for good , i never thought i would have to have a shotgun wedding!!
what part of Dubai are you looking to live in, I believe but its only my opinion that the Dubai Marina, springs,Jumeriah village triangle are good places to live, a lot of expats live in this area but its a good 30mins into the creek area of Dubai ,but we are close to the beach and shopping malls.
Let us know when you are coming and we all must meet up for a beer,also if you need any help regarding visas etc let us know, just make sure you get all your documentation for you both attested in the uk before you come out here, its a paperwork minefield out in Dubai ,you need alot of days in building queing to be told you have not got all your paperwork right and come back another day, everyone gets there in the end tho

regards Ian and Bev


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a job teaching so accommodation has been arranged by them. Not sure on the details yet. Our wedding was already planned, just threw a move to Dubai in the mix! 

Just trying to sort out getting our belongings out now, seems trickier than first thought!


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

This is fab, and theres me thinking it will be hard to meet people, Yorkshire Emirates, 

My wife and daughter have arrived this morning, both fast asleep now 

She has brought some alchohol with here, good girl, 

Good to here from you Helen, as Ian said we have both just gone through all the processes so if you need anything give us a shout

Andy


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> This is fab, and theres me thinking it will be hard to meet people, Yorkshire Emirates,
> 
> My wife and daughter have arrived this morning, both fast asleep now
> 
> ...


Hi Andy
glad your family arrived ok, i have to sponser Bev when she arrives i have most of the documentation but do you have to get your tennency agreement attested and what do you write on the letter of no objection letter you have to submit,i should imagine its just as it says you have no objection!, have you done your documentation yet? if so what did you do?

cheers Ian


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Ian

They have arrived and are loving it..

My company is dealing with it all, but wont start the process untill they have the Atested Marriage and Birth Certificates which are due any time now, so i dont really know the process yet

So cant really advise on anything yet, 

As i go through it i will keep you informed


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Ian and Bev*

Hi Andy
dont know if your free this weekend for a drink at McGeddigans in JLT iam free tonight or tomorrow night if you fancy an hour or so , could meet at Dubai Marina metro station marina side entrance ,if you are free give me a time and i will be there, let me know

regards Ian


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Ian

Sorry for not responding sooner, very demanding wife and daughter arriving has broken my bachelor life lol

I have to go to Mall tonight for a washing machine, but i am available for a good drink either Wednesday or Thursday evening ( Thursdays better as i have no work the next day )

Cheers Andrew


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Sorry for not responding sooner, very demanding wife and daughter arriving has broken my bachelor life lol
> 
> ...


Hi Andy
i am in Egypt working this week ,iam back in Dubai Thursday evening , i get back into Dubai at 5.30pm, call get my new car on way home so, i will be back home about 7.30pm , could meet about 8.30pm if you want can meet at JLT metro station or Dubai Metro station exit marina side.If you go to our company website look under contacts ,They still have me covering Yorkshire and Lincolnshire you can email me, or text me on the number which is still in use. I can call you then , our company is IBP Conex in Birmingham

look forward to a pint on Thursday!!, had a couple on plane to Cairo Budwiester never tasted so good!!

catch you later 

regards Ian


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Ian , i will be at Dubai Marina Metro at 8.30 see you then, Thursday evening tonight


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

AndySueGeorgina said:


> Ian , i will be at Dubai Marina Metro at 8.30 see you then, Thursday evening tonight


I will be there just got in , see you shortly


----------

